# Crocodile monitor.



## crazy about reptiles (Jul 5, 2008)

Looking for a hatchling captive bred crocodile monitor if anyone has one drop me a pm.Thanks Edward


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

These are not DWA so beat to put this in the lizard section!


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Bradley said:


> These are not DWA so beat to put this in the lizard section!


what he said


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

fardilis said:


> what he said


Alright pal nothing to do with the OP but in your signiture isn't that a "TOAD "not a FROG??
:whistling2:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

ChopChop said:


> Alright pal nothing to do with the OP but in your signiture isn't that a "TOAD "not a FROG??
> :whistling2:


have a look at anuran classification, all of it comes under 'frog' (anura).

there isn't just 'frog' and 'toad' like alot of ppl think, 'frog' covers all of them and then the subdivisions of 'frog' are:

true toads
pipid frogs
dart frogs
old world tree frogs
etc... ect...

so 'frog' covers everything:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

fardilis said:


> have a look at anuran classification, all of it comes under 'frog' (anura).
> 
> there isn't just 'frog' and 'toad' like alot of ppl think, 'frog' covers all of them and then the subdivisions of 'frog' are:
> 
> ...


Not correct.
Anura is the Order
Amphibia is the Class
Which is then divided into 3 sub orders. These then contain the Families and species. Your picture is of an Anuran or Amphibian (which btw is from the ancient Greek Amphi Bios meaning double life) but it is not a 'frog.'

Op I think cold blooded shop had croc monitors for sale..


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

fardilis said:


> have a look at anuran classification, all of it comes under 'frog' (anura).
> 
> there isn't just 'frog' and 'toad' like alot of ppl think, 'frog' covers all of them and then the subdivisions of 'frog' are:
> 
> ...


:Na_Na_Na_Na::whip:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Caz said:


> Not correct.
> Anura is the Order
> Amphibia is the Class
> Which is then divided into 3 *sub* orders. These then contain the Families and species. Your picture is of an Anuran or Amphibian (which btw is from the ancient Greek Amphi Bios meaning double life) but it is not a 'frog.'
> ...



i don't get what u mean, i didn't say anything about amphibia being the class or other super orders and orders of that class. i merely said that the term 'frog' covers all of the order anura.

also think you mean super orders

my pic is of a 'frog' as the term 'frog' covers all the famelies of anura


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

fardilis said:


> i don't get what u mean, i didn't say anything about amphibia being the class or other super orders and orders of that class. i merely said that the term 'frog' covers all of the order anura.
> 
> also think you mean super orders
> 
> my pic is of a 'frog' as the term 'frog' covers all the famelies of anura


Im no expert on "Frogs" pal so you've both lost me! I was only being cheeky :2thumb:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

fardilis said:


> i don't get what u mean, i didn't say anything about amphibia being the class or other super orders and orders of that class. i merely said that the term 'frog' covers all of the order anura.
> 
> also think you mean super orders
> 
> my pic is of a 'frog' as the term 'frog' covers all the famelies of anura


I know what I mean and 'frog' doesn't cover all of Anura regardless of misinformed web site explainations.
'Frogs' are amphibians in the Order Anura however its a descriptive term rather than a scientific term. Bufonidae are true toads.

Hope that helps you.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Caz said:


> I know what I mean and 'frog' doesn't cover all of Anura regardless of misinformed web site explainations.
> 
> *as far as i'm concerned the term 'frog' dosent really apply to taxonamy, it is used to describe members of anura, including toads.*
> 
> ...


ansers in *bold*


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*love rfuk*

got to love how a post starts in a dwa section about crocodile monitors then ends up in a debate about frogs/toads or whatever they trying to call them?:lol2:who gives a :censor::2thumb:
intresting read though!!


----------



## crazy about reptiles (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re*

This is shit were are the moderators?If u dont have any helpfull information dont post here.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

crazy about reptiles said:


> This is shit were are the moderators?If u dont have any helpfull information dont post here.


Your post is in the wrong section pal Croc Montors arnt DWA it would be more helpful in the lizard section.

It was me who changed your subject so sorry.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

fardilis said:


> ansers in *bold*


 
Can't be bothered anymore TBH.:2wallbang:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

crazy about reptiles said:


> This is shit were are the moderators?If u dont have any helpfull information dont post here.


Read page 1 properly and you'll find 'helpful' info : victory:


----------

